
CNN forced to amend story after publishing false facts about Ghana - elorm
http://citifmonline.com/2016/12/11/ghanaians-force-cnn-to-amend-election-story-after-outcry/
======
elorm
The CNN amendment is here [http://edition.cnn.com/2016/12/09/africa/ghana-
elections-nan...](http://edition.cnn.com/2016/12/09/africa/ghana-elections-
nana-akufo-addo/)

